# Anti-seize on front derailleur?



## RideTi (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

I should probably post this in the wrenching forum but figure everyone's bike in here is titanium so... does anyone use anti-seize when putting the front derailleur on the bike? I know you should use it for the threads (BB, rear derailleur) on the bike but am wondering this applies to the clamp-style front derailleur too.

Thanks,
RT


----------



## 42ti (Mar 13, 2007)

You should be fine without using anti-seize on the front der. 
Brian


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Uhhhh..........no. Never even heard of anyone ever doing that and I have built several bikes up now and never done it myself.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

RideTi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I should probably post this in the wrenching forum but figure everyone's bike in here is titanium so... does anyone use anti-seize when putting the front derailleur on the bike? I know you should use it for the threads (BB, rear derailleur) on the bike but am wondering this applies to the clamp-style front derailleur too.
> 
> ...


Headset, bottle cage bolts, bottom bracket and the rear derailleur mounting bolt and any other titanium fastners you may have. Maybe on the clamp bolt if its ti but the frame and clamp interface, no.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Always remember to use the kind that is reversible however with heat and not the permanent type. I use the little blue stuff you can get at any hardware store.


----------

